# qemu vnc copy&paste

## SarahS93

Im Gast habe ich folgedes aktiviert:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Input device support  --->

    -*- Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)

    [*]   Miscellaneous devices  --->

      <*>   User level driver support
```

Dann habe ich emerge -av app-emulation/spice-vdagent gemacht

Bei "/etc/init.d/spice-vdagent start"

kommt folgende Fehlermeldung

```
 * Checking for required modules and devices ...

 * Required virtio port does not exist. Make sure you

 * started the virtual machine with appropriate parameters.                                                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: spice-vdagent failed to start
```

Was muss im Kernel bei dem Gast noch alles dazu aktiviert werden?

Was muss beim Host gemacht werden?

----------

## SarahS93

Wie macht Ihr das denn....

----------

## SarahS93

Huhu...

----------

## yuhu

hi,

wie startest du die VM? libvirt?

----------

## SarahS93

Nee, so:

```
  qemu-system-x86_64 \

    -k de -enable-kvm -smp 4 -m 8192 -localtime -name __vm91-linux_test \

    -hda vm91_disk1.img \

    -vga qxl \

    -net nic,model=virtio,macaddr=00:00:00:00:00:91 \

    -net tap,ifname=qtap91,script=no,downscript=no \

    -usbdevice tablet \

    -vnc 192.168.0.1:91 \

    -spice port=5930,disable-ticketing \

    -device virtio-serial-pci \

    -device virtserialport,chardev=spicechannel0,name=com.redhat.spice.0 \

    -chardev spicevmc,id=spicechannel0,name=vdagent \

    -daemonize \

    -pidfile vm91_run.pid &
```

----------

## yuhu

ich verwende libvirt und da sieht die Commandozeile etwas üppiger aus.

```
qemu-system-x86_64

-name extern

-S

-machine pc-0.14,accel=kvm,usb=off

-cpu SandyBridge,+osxsave,+pdcm,+xtpr,+tm2,+est,+smx,+vmx,+ds_cpl,+monitor,+dtes64,+pbe,+tm,+ht,+ss,+acpi,+ds,+vme

-m 2048

-realtime mlock=off

-smp 2,sockets=2,cores=1,threads=1

-uuid 469a84db-1b0c-2048-6b11-f8c94fce467d

-no-user-config

-nodefaults

-chardev socket,id=charmonitor,path=/var/lib/libvirt/qemu/extern.monitor,server,nowait

-mon chardev=charmonitor,id=monitor,mode=control

-rtc base=utc

-no-shutdown

-boot menu=off,strict=on

-device piix3-usb-uhci,id=usb,bus=pci.0,addr=0x1.0x2

-device virtio-serial-pci,id=virtio-serial0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x6

-drive file=/dev/vgvirt/extern,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk0,format=raw

-device virtio-blk-pci,scsi=off,bus=pci.0,addr=0x4,drive=drive-virtio-disk0,id=virtio-disk0,bootindex=1

-drive if=none,id=drive-ide0-1-0,readonly=on,format=raw

-device ide-cd,bus=ide.1,unit=0,drive=drive-ide0-1-0,id=ide0-1-0

-netdev tap,fd=20,id=hostnet0,vhost=on,vhostfd=21

-device virtio-net-pci,netdev=hostnet0,id=net0,mac=52:54:00:15:54:c9,bus=pci.0,addr=0x3

-chardev pty,id=charserial0

-device isa-serial,chardev=charserial0,id=serial0

-chardev spicevmc,id=charchannel0,name=vdagent

-device virtserialport,bus=virtio-serial0.0,nr=1,chardev=charchannel0,id=channel0,name=com.redhat.spice.0

-spice port=5900,addr=0.0.0.0,disable-ticketing,seamless-migration=on

-device qxl

-vga,id=video0,ram_size=67108864,vram_size=67108864,bus=pci.0,addr=0x2

-device virtio-balloon-pci,id=balloon0,bus=pci.0,addr=0x5

-msg timestamp=on

```

vielleicht kannst du die relevanten Zeilen bei dir mal testen.

----------

## SarahS93

Bei mir tut sich nichts, egal was und wie ich es versuche.

Ich frage mich aber auch warum so auf diesem Wege?

Mit VNC verbinde ich mich in die VM, also muss das copy&paste durch und mit VNC verwaltet werden?

```
vncviewer --help

TigerVNC Viewer 64-bit v1.3.1 (20140628)

Built on Jun 28 2014 at 06:39:47

Copyright (C) 1999-2011 TigerVNC Team and many others (see README.txt)

See http://www.tigervnc.org for information on TigerVNC.

usage: vncviewer [parameters] [host:displayNum] [parameters]

       vncviewer [parameters] -listen [port] [parameters]

Options:

  -display Xdisplay - Specifies the X display for the viewer window

  -geometry geometry - Standard X position and sizing specification.

Parameters can be turned on with -<param> or off with -<param>=0

Parameters which take a value can be specified as -<param> <value>

Other valid forms are <param>=<value> -<param>=<value> --<param>=<value>

Parameter names are case-insensitive.  The parameters are:

Global Parameters:

  ZlibLevel      - Zlib compression level (default=-1)

  Log            - Specifies which log output should be directed to which

                   target logger, and the level of output to log. Format is

                   <log>:<target>:<level>[, ...]. (default=)

  ImprovedHextile - Use improved compression algorithm for Hextile encoding

                   which achieves better compression ratios by the cost of

                   using more CPU time (default=1)

  via            - Gateway to tunnel via (default=)

  FullscreenSystemKeys - Pass special keys (like Alt+Tab) directly to the

                   server when in full screen mode. (default=1)

  MenuKey        - The key which brings up the popup menu (default=F8)

  SendPrimary    - Send the primary selection and cut buffer to the server as

                   well as the clipboard selection (default=1)

  SendClipboard  - Send clipboard changes to the server (default=1)

  AcceptClipboard - Accept clipboard changes from the server (default=1)

  Shared         - Don't disconnect other viewers upon connection - share the

                   desktop instead (default=0)

  ViewOnly       - Don't send any mouse or keyboard events to the server

                   (default=0)

  RemoteResize   - Dynamically resize the remote desktop size as the size of

                   the local client window changes. (Does not work with all

                   servers) (default=1)

  listen         - Listen for connections from VNC servers (default=0)

  geometry       - Specify size and position of viewer window (default=)

  DesktopSize    - Reconfigure desktop size on the server on connect (if

                   possible) (default=)

  FullScreen     - Full screen mode (default=0)

  Maximize       - Maximize viewer window (default=0)

  QualityLevel   - JPEG quality level. 0 = Low, 9 = High (default=8)

  NoJPEG         - Disable lossy JPEG compression in Tight encoding.

                   (default=0)

  CompressLevel  - Use specified compression level 0 = Low, 6 = High

                   (default=2)

  CustomCompressLevel - Use custom compression level. Default if CompressLevel

                   is specified. (default=0)

  PreferredEncoding - Preferred encoding to use (Tight, ZRLE, Hextile or Raw)

                   (default=Tight)

  LowColourLevel - Alias for LowColorLevel

  LowColorLevel  - Color level to use on slow connections. 0 = Very Low (8

                   colors), 1 = Low (64 colors), 2 = Medium (256 colors)

                   (default=2)

  FullColour     - Alias for FullColor

  FullColor      - Use full color (default=1)

  AutoSelect     - Auto select pixel format and encoding. Default if

                   PreferredEncoding and FullColor are not specified.

                   (default=1)

  passwd         - Alias for PasswordFile

  PasswordFile   - Password file for VNC authentication (default=)

  DotWhenNoCursor - Show the dot cursor when the server sends an invisible

                   cursor (default=0)

  PointerEventInterval - Time in milliseconds to rate-limit successive pointer

                   events (default=0)

Viewer Parameters:

  SecurityTypes  - Specify which security scheme to use (None, VncAuth)

                   (default=VncAuth,None)
```

Ich verbinde mich mit "vncviewer 192.168.0.1:1"

Drücke ich im VNC-Fenster dann F8 sehe ich das hier:

http://abload.de/img/vnc8tjqi.png

Am PC auf dem ich den vncviewer starte habe ich KDE.

In der VM in der ich mich hin verbinden will läuft XFCE.

Kann es an einer Inkompatibilietät der beiden Zwischenablagen liegen?

Ich verstehe das nicht warum das soo kompliziert zu sein scheint und wo nun der Fehler liegt?

----------

## SarahS93

Huhu

----------

## Jean-Paul

Google gibt da gar nichts her ?

Die Suche nach "vncviewer clipboard" ergibt als ersten Hit (es gibt noch mehr)

https://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/documentation/5.0/guides/user/ah1025296.html

Vielleicht liegt das Problem auch in der Kombination mit qemu ??

----------

